# The Palouse of Washington Shot in B/W



## Trblmkr (Jun 24, 2019)

Took a trip out west and saw some great old barns and trees off in the middle of nowhere.  Here are a few that I've managed to process of the 1700 pics I took




20190609 Id Palouse-0065 by Dan Girard, on Flickr




20190609 Id Palouse-0184 by Dan Girard, on Flickr




20190609 Id Palouse-0060 by Dan Girard, on Flickr


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 24, 2019)

Really wonderful shots!  You capture the sense isolation in these images.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 24, 2019)

Very nice shots.....


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice moody feel to these. Great stuff!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 24, 2019)

Awesome angle in the first!


----------



## edsland (Jun 24, 2019)

Great shots, I really like 3


----------



## Trblmkr (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks for the compliments, much appreciated.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 25, 2019)

In business it's location, location, location, in photography I'd add that the same applies, plus the talent of the photographer. You've taken some great locations and added that talent to create some wonderful images. I'd be hard pressed to choose a favorite as they're all great!


----------



## Studio7Four (Jun 25, 2019)

Very nice set!  I particularly like that you broke the rules and shot a landscape in portrait orientation (#3)...I'm sure this has a different feel to it than if you had shot it conventionally.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 25, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Jun 25, 2019)

Excellent set! I'm over in western washington and I love going out east and seeing this landscape. You've captured it perfectly.


----------



## Trblmkr (Jun 26, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> Excellent set! I'm over in western washington and I love going out east and seeing this landscape. You've captured it perfectly.


Jon,
It was my first time out in that area after many in my photography club had gone. From the moment I got out of Spokane I was blown away by the landscape.  I've been all over the world, and this place is truly spectacular in my opinion.  I hope to make many more trips out there in the future at different times of the year.


----------



## tenthumbs (Jul 7, 2019)

WOW!  Gorgeous!


----------



## joecrumley2 (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm so impressed. 
Looking forward of seeing more of your photography
Joe Crumley


----------

